# Disque dur Externe firewire non reconnu !



## lilitux (26 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Comme indiqué dans le titre mon disque dur externe n'ai plus reconnu depuis quelques jours (il marchait bien pendant 2 mois), je sais plus si c'est au moment de la mise à jour de Mac OS 10.4.10

Donc voilà les caractérisques de ma config : 

MacBook Pro 17 pouces
Disque dur Externe branché en Firewire 400 (Minipartner 750 Go)
Mac OS X 10.4.10

Le disque dur n'est pas reconnu dans l'utilitaire de disques, par contre il apparait bien dans informations système rubrique Firewire mais sous l'intitulé "périphérique inconnu"...

J'ai tenté de r"parer les autorisation via l'utilitaire de disque puis onyx mais ca ne resout pas mon problème...

Quelqu'in aurait t-il une solution ? J'ai mes photos de famille sur ce disque dur  

Bye


----------



## Mickjagger (27 Juin 2007)

Tu l'as branch&#233; en USB2 d&#233;j&#224;, pour essayer de v&#233;rifier que tes donn&#233;es sont intactes?

S'il ne monte pas, &#224; priori y'a plusieurs hypoth&#232;ses:

- la mise &#224; jour 10.4.10 a caus&#233; des probl&#232;mes chez certains avec des p&#233;riph&#233;riques externes branch&#233;s en firewire ou en USB (certains hubs d&#233;connent aussi, or ton Minipartner fait aussi hub USB/FW).
L'id&#233;al serait de revenir &#224; 10.4.9 pour voir. Ou alors (j'ai jamais test&#233; mais...) en d&#233;marrant depuis le DVD de Tiger livr&#233; avec ta machine, tu essayes de brancher le disque (mais je ne sais pas si ce Tiger "minimum" reconnait les p&#233;riph&#233;riques firewire).

- il y'a un probl&#232;me dans l'arborescence ou le catalogue des fichiers du disque dur (probl&#232;me de corruption d&#251; aux donn&#233;es ou au syst&#232;me en g&#233;n&#233;ral). Relativement rare sous OS X.

- ton port firewire est grill&#233; (rare mais malheureusement &#231;a arrive), si c'est le cas, quand tu branches le disque dur, rien ne monte, par contre j'ai vu ca avec un disque FW auto-aliment&#233;, son alimentation marchait encore mais c'est la puce charg&#233;e des transferts de donn&#233;e sur le port qui &#233;tait morte.

- le cable firewire est HS (rare mais ca peut se produire surtout si c'etait le cable en service au moment ou un port a &#233;t&#233; grill&#233.

- le port du disque dur externe est grill&#233; (ca arrive aussi rarement mais &#231;a devient un beau bordel pour le diagnostic et pour pas bousiller d'autres ports).


Donc le mieux est de tester l'USB2 pour commencer, ca ne provoquera aucune catastrophe et tu pourras sauvegarder tes photos sur CD ou DVD (on est jamais trop prudent... et avec des CD de bonne marque bien stock&#233;s &#224; l'abri, c'est fiable quelques ann&#233;es). Par contre au cas o&#249; ce n'est pas 10.4.10 ou un autre probl&#232;me syst&#232;me qui serait responsable, &#233;vite de tester tous tes autres ports firewire.

Pour te rassurer, les ports firewire qui grillent, d'apr&#232;s mon exp&#233;rience perso ca touche surtout les p&#233;riph&#233;riques auto-aliment&#233;s, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec ton Mini Partner. Il faut bien faire attention &#224; l'&#233;lectricit&#233; statique au moment de brancher un disque firewire et surtout TRES IMPORTANT, ne jamais se tromper de sens au moment de brancher la prise FW : orienter la t&#234;te de la prise &#224; l'envers par exemple... dans ce cas un simple contact en tentant d'enfoncer le cable peut parfois griller le port.

Edit: Avant de refaire des tests, &#233;teinds ta machine, laisse la reposer quelques minutes en la d&#233;branchant du secteur.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=88338-fr


----------



## lilitux (27 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

ce minipartner ne peut pas se brancher en USB2 en faite...

Il n'y que la prise firewire qui permette d'échanger les données, la prise usb 2 sert à faire fonctionner l'hub intégré.

le minipartner tourne bien, la diode bleu indique que ca fonctionne.

concernant la maj 10.4.9 comment on y revient ? 

en démarrant le DVD tiger il ne vois pas mon DD firewire... 

Merci encore pour votre aide !


----------



## Mickjagger (28 Juin 2007)

Il faudrait que quelqu'un confirme qu'on puisse faire monter un disque Firewire depuis le disque de démarrage d'OS X (ou bien ca signifierait qu'il y'a des drivers firewire manquants dans le système minimum de démarrage). Je n'ai malheureusement pas trop le temps de tester la manip.

Mais j'ai bien peur que ton port firewire déconne. Reste à savoir si c'est celui du Mac ou si c'est celui du MiniPartner.
As-tu d'autres périphériques firewire? Il faudrait les tester sur ton ordi pour voir s'ils fonctionnent. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je ne sais pas où tu habites mais peut-être qu'un revendeur type Fnac Digitale à Paris (qui va ouvrir son AppleShop avec une sorte de Genius Bar d'ici 1 ou 2 jours je crois) est susceptible de t'aider en venant avec ton matériel.
Si ton port firewire du Mac était mort, sache que ça nécessite un remplacement de carte mère, si tu es sous garantie c'est pris en charge.

Pour réinstaller, je crois qu'il faut utiliser ton DVD de Tiger, procéder à une "archive and install" qui n'effacera pas tes données et conservera tes préférences, puis ensuite une fois 10.4.x remis, tu vas chercher la mise à jour combo vers 10.4.9 sur le site d'Apple (ne procède pas à une mise à jour automatique via "Màj de Logiciels")
le lien est ici
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosx1049comboupdateintel.html


Sinon je suis tombé sur ça en cherchant un peu mais ca t'aidera pas beaucoup 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-131431.html

Par contre je trouve ca très chiant que le MiniPartner puisse pas être connecté en USB2, résultat il y'a aucun moyen de dépanner. Personnellement j'achete toujours des disques FW + USB comme ça meme en cas de panne d'un des ports il y'a toujours moyen de brancher le disque d'une autre manière, et je pensais naïvement que le Partner était aussi dans ce cas.

Certains bridges firewire sont fragiles, cf ce que je lis dans les avis des clients de MacWay a propos de leur SilverMax 1to:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4532/silvermax-alu-1-to-8mo-7200tmn-firewire-400-et-800.html&bloc=opinions&new=0&page=3

idem dans les commentaires (voir en bas) suite à un test d'un SilverTouch.
http://www.itrafik.net/SilverTouch-de-Macway.html


----------



## Mickjagger (28 Juin 2007)

Il faudrait que quelqu'un confirme qu'on puisse faire monter un disque Firewire depuis le disque de d&#233;marrage d'OS X (ou bien ca signifierait qu'il y'a des drivers firewire manquants dans le syst&#232;me minimum de d&#233;marrage). Je n'ai malheureusement pas trop le temps de tester la manip.

Mais j'ai bien peur que ton port firewire d&#233;conne. Reste &#224; savoir si c'est celui du Mac ou si c'est celui du MiniPartner.
As-tu d'autres p&#233;riph&#233;riques firewire? Il faudrait les tester sur ton ordi pour voir s'ils fonctionnent. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je ne sais pas o&#249; tu habites mais peut-&#234;tre qu'un revendeur type Fnac Digitale &#224; Paris (qui va ouvrir son AppleShop avec une sorte de Genius Bar d'ici 1 ou 2 jours je crois) est susceptible de t'aider avec ton mat&#233;riel.
Si ton port firewire du Mac &#233;tait bel et bien mort, sache que &#231;a n&#233;cessite un remplacement de carte m&#232;re, si tu es sous garantie c'est pris en charge.

Pour r&#233;installer, je crois qu'il faut utiliser ton DVD de Tiger, proc&#233;der &#224; une "archive and install" qui n'effacera pas tes donn&#233;es et conservera tes pr&#233;f&#233;rences, puis ensuite une fois 10.4.x remis, tu vas chercher la mise &#224; jour combo vers 10.4.9 sur le site d'Apple (ne proc&#232;de pas &#224; une mise &#224; jour automatique via "M&#224;j de Logiciels")
le lien est ici
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosx1049comboupdateintel.html


Sinon je suis tomb&#233; sur &#231;a en cherchant un peu mais ca t'aidera pas beaucoup 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-131431.html

Par contre je trouve ca tr&#232;s chiant que le MiniPartner puisse pas &#234;tre connect&#233; en USB2. Personnellement j'achete toujours des disques FW + USB comme &#231;a meme en cas de panne d'un des ports il y'a toujours moyen de brancher le disque d'une autre mani&#232;re, et je pensais na&#239;vement que le Partner &#233;tait aussi dans ce cas.
Pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer tes donn&#233;es, soit le SAV de MacWay fait bien son boulot, soit il faudrait d&#233;monter le disque et l'installer dans un autre boitier.

Certains bridges firewire sont fragiles, cf ce que je lis dans les avis des clients de MacWay a propos de leur SilverMax 1to:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/4532/silvermax-alu-1-to-8mo-7200tmn-firewire-400-et-800.html&bloc=opinions&new=0&page=3

idem dans les commentaires (voir en bas) suite &#224; un test d'un SilverTouch.
http://www.itrafik.net/SilverTouch-de-Macway.html


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2007)

Oui en bootant sur le dvd d'os x tu vois les disques firewire branch&#233;s


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2007)

Même soucis en usb avec mes disques dur.......  

Pas bien la 10.4.10


----------



## Mickjagger (28 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Oui en bootant sur le dvd d'os x tu vois les disques firewire branch&#233;s



A&#239;e c'est pas bien rassurant alors, sachant que Lilitux a test&#233; cette possibilit&#233; sans succ&#232;s. 
Et donc le passage &#224; 10.4.10 n'est peut-&#234;tre qu'une co&#239;ncidence.

Quand j'ai eu des probl&#232;mes de port Firewire sur un disque dur (format 2,5" auto-aliment&#233; dans mon cas), le voyant lumineux indiquant l'activit&#233; du disque changeait de couleur (indiquant un &#233;change de donn&#233;e) mais &#231;a ne durait m&#234;me pas un quart de seconde et puis plus rien, alors qu'en temps normal il allait "clignoter" un peu pendant plusieurs secondes le temps que le disque dur monte sur le bureau du Finder.


Il y'a aussi d'autres hypoth&#232;ses hardware: le bridge firewire peut &#234;tre dessoud&#233; ou mal assembl&#233;, mais dans ce cas l&#224; tu aurais plut&#244;t eu des faux contacts avec de temps en temps un finder gel&#233; et la roue multicolore "de la mort" qui tourne comme une folle.

A noter aussi que les probl&#232;mes firewire sont parfois li&#233;s au type de prise de courant &#233;lectrique, reli&#233; &#224; la terre ou non.


----------



## lilitux (28 Juin 2007)

Ahahaha !!!! j'ai trouvé !!

C'est tout con !!

En faite j'ai une multiprise de marque UPC, il fallait branché le DD externe sur la prise non alimenté via la batterie de cette multiprise... Bref.. 

CHANGEZ DE PRISE OU MULTIPRISE SI CA MARCHE PAS ! 

I love Mickjagger :love: Vais pouvoir reprendre les photos de ma petite famille :love: 

Bisouxe pour vos réponses ! 

encore merci !


----------



## vleroy (28 Juin 2007)

avant fallait demander l'os pour aider, maintenant faut leur demander si ils ont le courant


----------



## Mickjagger (28 Juin 2007)

Bon ben tout est bien qui finit bien!

Mais par piti&#233; SAUVEGAAAARDE!!!:rateau: 
Pense &#224; tes futurs arri&#232;re-petits-enfants qui voudront voir la t&#234;te de leurs anc&#234;tres!!


----------



## superaya (19 Décembre 2007)

j'ai deux DD de Macway (160 Go) en FW qui marchent bien. J'ai acheté un 500 Ice (tout en FW 400).
Problème : il ne montait pas et bloquait tout. Renvoi à Macway à mes frais. J'en reçois un autre et toujours des ennuis. On me recommande de faire une partition avec utilitaire de disque qui m'annonce "échec à la fermeture" 
Depuis le disque monte,  mais dès un certain volume de transfert à partir de l'autre DD FW, même par petits dossiers séparés, blocage !
Macway me suggère  "d'essayer" (!) Diskwarrior... qui coûte presque le prix du DD ! 
Que faire ? Exiger le remboursement de la chose ? J'aimais bien Macway, mais là
J'ai fait un mail de protestation (en français) à Apple mais doute beaucoup du résultat.
Merci à qui pourrait m'aider


----------



## fisheye (10 Février 2008)

J'utilise ces 2 disques (sans connectique USB depuis des années. L'un d'eux n'est plus reconnu, nulle part... Il démarre normalement, mais pas de clignotement de la lampe bleue, pas de crépitement caractéristique de l'initialisation. J'ai fait ce qui est recommandé sur ce forum mais sans succès. 
Si j'allume et connecte le second Firewire simultanément, il n'est pas reconnu non plus du tout. Dès que j'éteins le 1er disque , lecond, apprait, est ok.
Ceci peut permettre un diagnostic?

J'utilise un vieux Powerbook G3 Pismo.

Le contenu est sauvegardé, à condition que les CD que l'on disait éternels soient encore lisibles!

Merci de vos avis


----------



## Nicolaiev (29 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je viens d'acheter moi aussi un MiniPartner d'occasion. Je l'ai raccordé à mon Mac Mini 2009 via un cable adaptateur 400/800 acheté sur ebay. Le disque ne montait pas et n'apparaissait pas dans l'utilitaire de disques. Frayeur Est ce le cable qui déconne (fabrication chinoise bas de gamme) ? Est ce le disque qui est défectueux ? Est ce le port de mon Mini ?
C'est en lisant ce sujet que je me suis souvenu avoir branché l'alim du disque sur une barrette multiprise, elle même sur une multiprise, elle meme sur une autre multiprise !!! J'ai alors tenté de la brancher sur la première barrette et là surprise ! Le disque est bien monté sur le bureau. Tout fonctionne désormais nickel.
Dès demain, je file acheter un rack multiprise de qualité, et permettant de raccorder plus d'appareils pour éviter ces branchements sauvages "en cascade" qui ne sont de toutes facons pas conseillés 
Merci à Lilitux et Mickjagger pour vos témoignages !


----------

